# Did you know Santa lives in Oregon?



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, indeed.

In Oregon, not at the Northpole...

My Girlfriend and me are getting ready to drive home to Christmas to our families. Will be around 1200km Trip, but it´s always someting special to be at home with your family at Christmas.

And yesterday...perfectly timed...a package arrived from Randy (Can-Opener).

This is something very special for me. Not only does it contain a Slingshot he made for me as Part of the Trade he already presented here a while ago...it also holds something his Wife made for my Girl....more Slingshots...Rubber...Pouches...man...i´m so blown away! It really feels like i won a big prize in some kind of Lottery!

I had a few sad one-way-trades lately and was really upset because of that but this Box so makes up for that... S & R you are both amazing!

Thank you so much. I will update you and this thread as soon as there is something to update. I´m hitting the road in a few hours, so it might take a few days.

I know this is a horrible Cliffhanger for you Guys, but sorry...i had to share my joy and quick Pictures won´t to the Content any justice, believe me...

So i´m afraid this is all i can show you atm:



















A merry Christmas to all of you, enjoy some nice days with your families and please be safe!

All the best

AnTrAxX


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

You are a cruel man Antraxx, don't do this to us!

Darren


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Can not wait to see the rest


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Can opener is the best!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

What good timing to receive it just before Christmas! Any later and I might not have arrived until after the new year. Anyway,can opener is a kind hearted man and I wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you're such a tease !  . . . :rofl: have fun on your trip !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is going to cause blue balls.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So what your saying is Santa Clause is real. YES!!!!!!! :looney:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's the anticipation that gets ya. Nice man and have a great visit. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> This is going to cause blue balls.


LOL!!! :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

A perfect thing to start Christmas with.

I wish you all the very best, along with your girlfriend.

Take care and be well for all of 2014.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can-Opener is the man!

He sent my wife ("Jodigirl") a very nice pink acrylic slingshot right after she joined the forum.

Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Tease!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Have a safe trip, a happy holiday, most of us will be patient we do not have a choice, keep well Trax!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

good travel and a happy everything !

cheers


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can Opener is indeed the man. Now hurry up and show us the goods!!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll have a "blue Christmas" without details.


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Have a nice and save trip and enjoy your time with your families. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice christmas season for you and your loved ones,

please AnTrAxX don't put us to long on the rack  regards mr.teh


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

It aint a small box is it. Lots of goodies I suspect, can't wait to see.

Have a safe journey and a happy crimbo.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Guys!

I´m back in buisness and i´m very sorry you had to wait that long.

Returned home 3 Days ago and found out my CF-Card crashed.

I took a couple hundred Pics...so sad...i went to a pretty cool Location when i was at home...so i want to rescue as much as i can...that might take a few additional days tho.

But since i still have holiday...and i don´t want to let you wait any longer...i hopped into my Car today and took some additional ones on one of my trusted locations over here.

Enough talking...please lean back (i hope you are sitting in front of your PC because you might faint and fall) and enjoy the awesomeness of Can-Opener 

I´ll have to split it and i want to start slowly:

First of all we talked about how much i love the Region Randy lives in. I think the landscape of the Pacific coast is just amazing and i´m in love with the look since i saw "The Goonies" as a Kid.

So i was brisk enough to ask if it may be possible to add a Postcard for our refrigerator...what they mailed instead were a lot of Postcards, Flyers and magazines. Enough to read and watch for days!










*But wait, There´s more...*

We also talked about Shooting Tubes and the Problems i had getting some good stuff.

So he added a quater mile of Tex medium tube and some awesome laminated Super-Sure Roo Pouches for 11 and 12mm Steel.

The Pouches are really top quality stuff. Very smooth and strong. I really think i should stop making my own, there are brilliant.

The Tubing is also very promising. I will cut a set and start shooting this weekend, the weather is pretty nice atm.










*But wait, There´s more...*

I´m not exactly sure if it is the same one as seen on his "one hour Slingshot" Challange Video, but Randy included a Sling with the same design you saw there.

Rock solid, slim and comfortable EDC Shooter. He mailed it banded up and ready to shoot.

When i walked to my first location on the morning of the 24th of December, a Castle Ruin which was first build around the year 700, i had it in my back pocket and it already launched around

50 acorns when i reached my goal  That was fun!



















Going back to my Recovery Tool now 

Have a great time, i´ll update you soon!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Trades really rule!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoy these fine things, i like that shooter very much,

hopefully the wind is not so hefty these weekend, happy shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great pics, and all the best for 2014 and way beyond.

Cheers Allan


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Before i continue with Slingshot-Pictures i want to show you some kind of "Making of" where you can see the area i took most of the Pics.

The small City in the Valley (Pic. 3) is my Hometown.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Loverly pics.

Like anything you touch seems to turn to gold.

Okay, I amjust a bit bias, and no excuses there.

As given to me all your slingshot works are very functional "art pieces".

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Trade rules onces again, nice pics mate!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you Guys.

I´d really like to let all the Credit go to Randy and his amazing work.

You may need to know what you are doing behind the Cam, but it´s a pleasure and he makes it easy to let his Slingshots shine.

They are flawless. Beautiful and fully functional!

As you may know i don´t believe in "Shelf-Queens". I shoot what i make and i also shoot what i get. If i´m really nervous about something, maybe because the Shape is new, i´d rather adjust my ammunition instead of taking the pleasure of shooting away from me. Acorns for the first shots f/ex instead of starting with steel.

The next one i want to present to you is no expeption.

You might recognize it tho...yes...and please remember...envy is one of those deadly sins...hahaha 

This really made us both sweat i suppose...it´s an official >15.000 Miles Slingshot now, because it traveled to Germany...and went back to Oregon (i think because of a dented package) within 8 Weeks.

Randy then was kind enough to make one of his awsome display stands too!

It´s his Ergo Bone in Aluminium with interchangable Scales.

As you can see he also included a 2nd Set of Scales with the three colors (green, black, white) in a different order.

The Stand matches the Scales perfectly and i´m really diggin his Can-Clips™.

This one is currently in a Display Cabinet 

*Enjoy:*


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:blink: :shocked: :excl: :bonk: :wub:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

man thats some super duper terrific .......loose my words i got water in my view .......

cheers


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Super gifts, Santa does live in Oregon. You guys were perfectly matched.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow! amazing work Can-Opener and fantastic photos Ant! trades are awesome


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely exceptional pieces there.

An envious Allan.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome pics. Have fun!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

The photos are amazing!  It was super fun to trade with you. I love my custom S. I will post some refresher photos for anyone who did not get to see her. The lost package was quite a drama but it all worked out in the end. Thanks for taking the time for these awesome photos!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah the gentlemans work is amazing to me at least.

As is your own, but different "styles".

Cheers Allan


----------



## J.Pierce (Dec 27, 2013)

Those!

Those are the type of slingshots that make me want to built myself one, or a couple dozen.

Beautiful work, design, build, photos, the whole works..... just fantastic!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks again, and i´m glad you like the Pics of your babys Randy 

*But wait, There´s more...*

Also included in the Package was a Pair of Tubeshooters!

The orange one is mine, the green one i will send forward to a fellow forummember and friend. He is part of another Trade with Can-Opener but we used the chance to take pics of them together (for the last time maybe because the green one will be the next 15k miles+ Sling). They had no name when i got them, ... when i looked at them in the forrest...those amazing curves...that shine...they look and feel almost liquid...Quicksilver Twins was the first that came to my mind.

They are each ornamented on both sides. One side has a starlike, the other a more flowerish Ornament, starting with a circle.

The Tube and lanyard-holes are filled with a chamfered brass tubing.

It´s hard to explain how well those fit into a hand. Like i said, almost like a liquid.

They are polished to a mirror finish and absolutly flawless.

The inner layer is made from the same black-white+color of cristal clear acrylic used on the Ergo-Bone.

A very wise move was to put the white layer next to the colorful middle part. This way the light is caught and if the Sun tickles one side even the slightest bit the slingshot itself seems to glow from the inside.

I tried to catch a few sunrays in in the cores, i think you will see what i mean.

Have a great day

As usual "click to enlarge"


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful is the only word appropriate.

But bed time here, sorry.

Cheers Allan


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am absolutely speechless and envious!!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Slingshot of the year there! Can Opener you are leading the charge!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmmm makes me want to do trades  you guys are makin ouuuuuttttttttt! I love seeing great trades with great people.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow is it awesome to wake up to these photos!!!!  I made these when the first one was lost and decided to make a replacement. I would like to give credit to Bill Hays for the design inspiration. Bills influence is very obvious and the template is here on this forum. Thank you Bill. Just for clarity I changed the design some so if you go get the template mine is a little different. Hrawk also was a big inspiration as he showed a laminated aluminum slingshot with acrylic center on this forum. In conversation with Hrawk he shared openly epoxy and other tips he thought would help me with this project. Thank You Hrawk! 
These slingshots are 1/4" 6061 T6 aluminium laminated with 5 layers of cast acrylic sheet. I used weldon #3 to laminate the acrylic. I used G 2 epoxy and brass pins for the aluminum to acrylic bond. The brass pins are grooved to help the epoxy have a tooth. The laminates are all cross scored with a 80 grit belt for epoxy tooth. The ornamentation is done on my rose engine lathe after the slingshots were rounded and polished. Thank you Jens for taking these amazing photos!!!!!!  I changed my wall paper again to the photo on the burnt log. In the last photo I see you 7 times 
Also I wondered if you would spot my initials on the slingshots. I guess you did not. Look at he lanyard pin inside the acrylic and you will see RK maybe the date I do not remember


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! Just beautiful works gentlemen, amazing!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

stop it !!! naa just kidding this is so Candy store like i want to grab it and try them they are so so cool

and the pics I just let u know I take 2 of these calendars whenever u make them !!!

cheers


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

There is just an over-abundance of awesome on this thread! Such beautiful work on Can Openers part, and such incredible photography by AnTrAxX. Made my morning!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! All of it. The generosity, the workmanship, all of it! Beautiful slingshots and outstanding photos!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks mates your kind words are really apreciated 

Indeed i missed them Randy, but i found them now 

Your Initials and a 2013...not really sure what that number stands for but i think it´s the amount of dollars someone has to pay me if he or she wants to hold them for a minute 

Right S.S. sLinGeR, that´s the spirit  Trades really are a lot of fun!



> I just let u know I take 2 of these calendars whenever u make them !!!
> 
> cheers


I know i planned to do one for 2014 but i had not enough different Slingshots. I *promise* i will do one for 2015 and ask you first 

Now let me finish this by showing what was additionally in the Package!

A beautiful piece of Jewellery Randys wife made for mine.

It´s a pice of mirror like finished Alumium. Ornamented on the Rose Engine.

The center of the Ornament holds a Dichroic jewel inlay that shines in all colors of the rainbow!

Thank you very much Shelley 




























And to sum up this Thread i´d like to post some additional Pics of the *"Quicksilver Twins"*.

Take care and please don´t forget: Trading rules! 

Cheers AnTrAxX :target:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful, there are no other words appropriate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

and now diamonds and pearls !!!!! thats so nice !

cheers

ps: i take a calendar yust of these *"Quicksilver Twins" *beauties ;-) don`t need no date or month lol


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow wow, i begin dreaming over these nice pictures,

the gifty colors, the shape, the execution and then topped with this ornaments all looks awesome !!

you both enjoy your wonderful slingshots and stuff :wave:


----------

